# All dressed up Hawii anyone, or maybe a bride?



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Cayenne and Betty jo got makeovers by my daughter. Cayenne was being a hawiian girl then later a bride while Betty Jo got to play groom since a male wasn't around. 

Bless Cayenne and Betty Jo's hearts they just don't care. My daughter had to take off the sunglasses off both them. They just leave them on. Cayenne was smiling under her veil. 

My daughter's biggest complaint about the two of them is that they will wag their tails and upset the look once she gets them dressed up


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG too cute! And she wasn't ruining the outfit by wagging her tail, she was doing a poodle hula.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

How cute is that??? What good poodles!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

they are good, aren't they? i know a lot of dogs would be doing their best to get out of any clothing or costume put on them.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

That is hysterical!! Looks like so much fun!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I bet that's a lot more fun than playing with dolls!!!!! So cute!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

So cute! Maybe my soon too be born daughter would like dressing up my 2 toy poodles instead of Barbie dolls too


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

They are adorable! I bet your daughter had a lot of fun dressing them up! I love your pictures!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!! Any secret to it pls share. Charlie will take any foreign items off of himself in NY min. Edison is the opposite, I can get away dressing him up as a bride, not that I would, of course. Hihihi


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. My daughter sure does love to play with her spoos and they love it too. She has been dressing them up all their lives so they just think its how things are supposed to be done lol


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What great calm personalities Cayenne and Betty Jo have...it is a joy to see how great they are with your daughter....such good puppies!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Didn't Katie once have Quincy in a pink hula skirt? LOL! The outfits are getting more and more creative all the time. Kudos to the girls so being such good natured souls.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Dallasminis They really are amazingly tolerant girls. But they also know how much Katie loves them. She spends hours with them training them dressing them and grooming them


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Didn't Katie once have Quincy in a pink hula skirt? LOL! The outfits are getting more and more creative all the time. Kudos to the girls so being such good natured souls.


Lol I was looking through some of his looks this morning. While she doesn't have a pink hula skirt she sure has had him dressed up in a lot of different looks over the years. 

I've posted a few of them as a fun trip down memory lane


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

#8 was my favourite look. Sorry Quincy. I know it is not very masculine, but my goodness, you do suit pink!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My daughter is already making plans for a new look for him the next time he visits. She is now starting to think that your whippets need to come and visit too and have a makeover as well. Look our Wiz and Iris lol


----------



## arifanBella (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful, my daughter does that to Bella too. They sure have fun! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Spoos are great. They are happy to be dressed up snuggled and played with. A little girls dream come true. My daughter does love to play with them, groom the and even take them for walks.


----------

